# [WiFi] Fail on Broadcom 4313 [solved]

## el_Salmon

Hi all,

I have setup Gentoo on my laptop with a Wlan card Broadcom 4313 that should works fine with brcmsmac driver (Soft MAC). The kernel drivers seems to loaded:

```
# lsmod | grep brc

brcmsmac              498169  0 

cordic                  1057  1 brcmsmac

brcmutil                2841  1 brcmsmac

mac80211              372359  2 b43,brcmsmac

cfg80211              170931  3 b43,brcmsmac,mac80211

bcma                   26062  2 b43,brcmsmac

# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether ac:81:12:cc:2b:0c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

But it seems there is an error:

```
# dmesg | grep brc                     

[    4.455428] brcmsmac bcma0:0: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 24 class 0 irq 17

[   10.926913] ieee80211 phy1: brcms_ops_start: brcms_up() returned -132

```

And Network Manager shows there is a Wlan interface but unavailable.

Update: it seems another people has the same issue in the forum. In Arch Linux Wiki there are several reports about brcmsmac doesn't work fine in BCM4313, and in HP laptops.

Update: I give it up. It's sad to say but I have not enough time to fight anymore with this stupid drivers issue, I move to Ubuntu.

----------

## Mgiese

have had the same issues, tried kernel drivers and broadcom-sta and since an update to kernel 3.6 i cant even load the driver. the modul gets loaded as far as i know. but i have no interface, udev does not create the rule, after deleting it and i also have no time right now, i would appreciate hints on how to trigger the problem ... meanwhile i use an external usb stick. btw : HP 625 with bc 4313 is my config.

thanks in advance

even tried ndiswrapper but i also get noo interface eth1 or wlan0 ...

i thought the wlan module could be damaged, i installed windows7 and voila no hassle at all, i just updated the system, didnt even have to install a driver, and it works flawlessly with wpa2

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

brcmsmac              513033  0 

zd1211rw               69506  0 

cordic                  1057  1 brcmsmac

brcmutil                3272  1 brcmsmac

mac80211              477579  2 brcmsmac,zd1211rw

fglrx                3170925  40 

wl                   4087709  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     26628  1 

snd_hda_codec_idt      54118  1 

snd_hda_intel          25000  5 

r8169                  53940  0 

snd_hda_codec          92806  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5831  1 snd_hda_codec

bcma                   25403  1 brcmsmac

mii                     3844  1 r8169
```

might be that i am loading 2 modules ?!? i read that i should not load 2 drivers at once, but i cant find the file i masked the driver/modul..

----------

## Mgiese

after removing broadcom-sta my lsmod looks like that :

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

zd1211rw               69506  0 

brcmsmac              513033  0 

cordic                  1057  1 brcmsmac

brcmutil                3272  1 brcmsmac

mac80211              477579  2 brcmsmac,zd1211rw

fglrx                3170925  39 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     26628  1 

wl                   4087709  0 

snd_hda_codec_idt      54118  1 

snd_hda_intel          25000  5 

r8169                  53940  0 

snd_hda_codec          92806  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

bcma                   25403  1 brcmsmac

mii                     3844  1 r8169

snd_hwdep               5831  1 snd_hda_codec
```

thats strange isnt it, looks the same to me (apart from order) do i have to delete wl.ko manually ?

----------

## Mgiese

i found the solution. first of all i deleted /lib64/modules/net/wireless/wl.ko then unmerged broadcom-sta... 

after that i followed the instructions here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7321408.html#7321408

only my LED does not work ... but i dont care too much  :Very Happy:  as long as WPA2 is alright ..

have fun and good luck

----------

## 666threesixes666

emerge b43-firmware.......

purge everything else, your installing the WRONG DRIVER...

see this thread....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7321422.html

my led works, and i can use aircrack....

----------

## el_Salmon

Thanks Mgiese for your info. Maybe I will give a try to Gentoo again. 

@666threesixes666: I think is not a wrong driver because you are talking about another model. This is for Broadcom 4313, not 4331.

----------

## 666threesixes666

ok same answer only different driver...  purge b43......

wl/brcm80211

only works with this driver.....

the guide found here is VERY helpful, although confusing...

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices

----------

## Mgiese

i tried once again the b43 driver which just does not work... so i go with the brcmsmac softlan driver, i got no led here but at least a useful and stable wireless connection which works at my desired locations with wpa2 , finito

ps : config : Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b with kernel 3.7.2 in hp 625 notebook

----------

## el_Salmon

Late, but thank you all! WiFi is working on Gentoo Linux. I have wrote some tips in the wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=HP_Pavilion_dv6-6b11ss

----------

